# How to get an Arranged Employment in Canada?



## nantipov (Dec 19, 2013)

Hello,

I'm a newbie here, sorry if ask so obvious things. I tried search, but couldn't find exactly my question.

Well, I'm looking forward to immigrate to Canada (from Russia). I work as a 'Software Engineer' (Java developer) and fortunately my occupation appeared on the FSW access list last year. But we have only 300 vacations for every single occupation per year. Actually, it's like a lottery. Another problem, it's quite simple to be rejected and lost a year in this case.

Yes, I'm going to apply for FSW in Spring 2014. But I thought, I should have plan B. The really good and stable plan B, it's a job offer from Canadian employer. Seems to I look like so naive man, but please, could you explain is it really possible to find employer and being hired (get job offer before lading)?

Canadian Immigration site offers job search. I looked at a couple of job postings, but seems they are not specially adopted for immigrants, of course.

Maybe somebody has an experience being hired after phone/skype interviews. Or maybe it would be more probably to be hired to temporary work in Canada and then find permanent job.

Thank you!


----------



## EmyV (Nov 25, 2013)

Hello Nantipov

I am not sure about the Canadian market because I am just considering applying for a FSW visa myself. However, a few years ago I moved from Australia to London and I can share my opinion based on those experiences.

It is always much easier to get a job if you interview in person. My understanding is (and I'm happy to be corrected by others if I'm wrong) that you do not have to have a job offer in order to be granted a FSW visa. 

The other option might be to visit Canada as a tourist, stay for a couple of weeks if you can, line up some appointments with specialist IT recruiters and have a chat to them about job opportunities, temp vs permanent work etc. You might even be able to attend a few job interviews while you're there visiting. 

It has worked for me in the past but that was in the UK market. 

I'm not sure if this has helped at all. Hopefully others will have more advice for you.

Good luck!

Emy


----------



## nantipov (Dec 19, 2013)

Hello Emy,

Thank you for that good piece of advice. So interesting experience. Why no to try, in-person interview would be more effective.

Yes, you're right, I don't have to have a job offer. My occupation is in list, I just want to have a plan B. I realize my FSW application might be rejected or it also may be out of quota (300 applications per year).

Do you work as IT too (if it is not a secret, of course)?

Thank you. Good luck!

Nikolay.


----------



## EmyV (Nov 25, 2013)

Hi Nikolay

No, I'm not in IT. I am a physiotherapist but have been working in Life Insurance.

Good luck with your application!


----------



## GRETZKY427 (Jan 5, 2013)

EmyV said:


> Hello Nantipov
> 
> I am not sure about the Canadian market because I am just considering applying for a FSW visa myself. However, a few years ago I moved from Australia to London and I can share my opinion based on those experiences.
> 
> ...


Ive been told that if you enter Canada as a visitor/tourist then you can look for work/attend job interviews because if would then look suss/unfair to others who have gone the proper route to work in Canada - i referring to if you land a job this way (please anyone else correct me if im wrong)


----------



## Sumasiri (Nov 29, 2013)

Hi,

I am an indian, presently residing in Bangalore.. I am a CIBTAC (UK) Certified Esthetician and hairdresser, nd I hve 8 + yeaes of steong experinxe in Beauty and hairdressing.. as Emy mentioned if I go to canada through visitor visa to find a job is it a right decision or can anybody help how to get work visa to canada to n expariate....

Thank u,
Suma


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

Sumasiri said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am an indian, presently residing in Bangalore.. I am a CIBTAC (UK) Certified Esthetician and hairdresser, nd I hve 8 + yeaes of steong experinxe in Beauty and hairdressing.. as Emy mentioned if I go to canada through visitor visa to find a job is it a right decision or can anybody help how to get work visa to canada to n expariate....
> 
> ...




Your occupation would need to be in demand.


----------



## EmyV (Nov 25, 2013)

GRETZKY427 said:


> Ive been told that if you enter Canada as a visitor/tourist then you can look for work/attend job interviews because if would then look suss/unfair to others who have gone the proper route to work in Canada - i referring to if you land a job this way (please anyone else correct me if im wrong)


I think if you just line up a few appointments with recruitment agencies to talk about the market, your options etc. that should be okay.

Legally, I don't think there is anything stopping you from attending a job interview if you've entered the country as a tourist. However, if you are successful in securing a job you will still need to go through the proper immigration channels/process to obtain the relevant work permit or visa. Therefore, you are not queue-jumping. CIC will process all applications as they are received. 

Hope this helps.

Emy


----------

